# New NC law about transport of swine.



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

This is a BIG deal..please read.
You may not transport swine, even farm to farm, in NC without purchasing a id form from the state vet. Fines between $1,000-$5,000 per head.
http://www.ncleg.net/Sessions/2011/Bills/House/PDF/H432v4.pdf
http://sfc.smallfarmcentral.com/dyn.../882/NC Choices response to HB 432 6.2.11.pdf

Prepare to butcher at home and to not buy weaner pigs...


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Slick, how they slipped it in as a way to control feral swine. I'm sure the majority of pigs in farm trucks and trailers on the road are feral ...


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

wow... just wow. so glad I moved from that state.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Been warning about this. http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

Highland, I think even Jake Oster has it wrong. if I remember right it is $500.00 worth not a count of 500.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

actually they have an ongoing problem of illegal stocking of boar in NC, and a lot of it is on public lands.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

boar as in wild swine?
they don't even look like farm pigs. why not just fine people with wild boars?
and why do you have to go though usda to get the ear tags. why not just have them at the feed store to pick up?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

not saying the "solution" isn't stupid just that there actually is a problem that needs to be addressed, however they do have existing laws to adress the problem. they just can't catch the nimrods.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I think its Hog doo doo !! How can every small farmer get everything done thru the state in less than 90 days? Are they going to sit outside the sale barn and wait to see who shows up ? Litter of feeder pigs shows up and there's a 40k fine....


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I don't think the sky is falling. Seems like they are trying to find a solution to a real problem. Feral swine are a real problem in lots of states; not just to agriculture but also to all small farms that have hogs (ever heard of brucellosis?) 

However I don't understand the problem that this is meant to fix. Is there a problem with people moving feral hogs from place to place? Are people trying to stock areas for hunters? (Release some pigs onto public lands and then guide hunters to these "feral" hogs?) 

There's got to be more to this story. Before getting too critical I think I need to learn more about the problem. I don't have any problem with tagging hogs per se; been doing it for years.

ADDED: "boar as in wild swine? they don't even look like farm pigs." Many feral pigs are descended from farm pigs and some look just like the crosses on my farm.

ADDED: FWIW the law in Missouri allows anyone, on public land or private land with permission, to shoot feral hogs on sight without needing a license.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

NC is one of the largest commercial hog farming states from what I understand. maybe too many people are wanting to raise their own now, less tax $
so find out who the little farmers are who sell to the common folk to to keep an eye (then a fist) on them?

http://www.duke.edu/web/mms190/hogfarming/


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

yes there is an on going problem w/ people ILLEGALLY stocking feral hogs in NC.
no true feral & true domestics look different. the rooting in the wild changes the shape of the skull. that is a big part of how all the "hogzillas" get outed because people that know the difference can tell immediately that the "5 ton super hog" is really a feed lot boar.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== FWIW the law in Missouri allows anyone, on public land or private land with permission, to shoot feral hogs on sight without needing a license. ===


In Texas, it was always open season on feral hogs. No permits/license needed.
With 3 million feral hogs tearing up the land, they practically begged folks to fill their freezers. Would think it's still the same way now.


----------



## wildfrogs1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think this is only the first acorn.

"A GOV. LARGE anough to give you everything you want is large anough to take every thing you have."

1. Another case of the GOV. spending money to correct a problem by punishing the not guilty.

2. Do you realy want the STATE having the final say on if you can sell your livestock or not. ( If you can't move it you can't sell it.)

3. I do think NC is # 2 or #3 in commercial hog production. It would be interesting if the big boys had any say $$$ in this.

Whats Next ?

Higher Taxes and Fees to pay for State Vets.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

My thought is you cant carry your on hog to the butcher unless its dead. If its dead the the butcher wont take it.... Whats next ???? Sheep and goats ....


----------



## FrankRichards (Dec 9, 2004)

Wildfrogs The problem with your rant is that in the specific case of laws and regulations targeting small farmers to benefit large ones, the red states rather than the blue have the bad track record.

I'm not talking about any other aspect of life, just agriculture. It's the red states whose governments look bought and paid for.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I also see it this way... at $5,000 a pop for each pig being transported the state (and probably the county in which they are busted) stands to make a pretty penny with this.
And $5,000 is a good deal more than what they make off each DUI. I think they will be looking for trailers.

And your average everyday guy who gets 2 weaners a year and takes them to butcher is not going to know about this law. And the 4-H kids that will be going to the state fair in Sept. and trying to bring them home in Oct. That'll be a shocker.

It greatly affects many people I know. I can think of 3 families that raise hogs each year and sell the meat locally for a good chunk of their yearly income. Grass raised pork is very popular here. It won't break the bank for them, but if the 'fee' for the ID is $50, that will double the price of each weaner pig.


I also think that the abbatoirs will soon get the message that they cannot process a hog without the ID..
It will be interesting to see how this shakes out.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i can see the potential for a travelling butcher.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== My thought is you cant carry your on hog to the butcher unless its dead. If its dead the the butcher wont take it.... Whats next ???? ===


Here in Arizona, the processsor comes to our place. We don't have to haul critters.


----------



## wildfrogs1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I forgot to give Thomas Jefferson credit for the quote.

Frank the main point I wanted to make was a larger more controlling Gov. may not be a good thing. The comment about the big boys was more of a question. I also hope the Red States ( usually more conservative and Southern or Western ) don't go the way of the typically large GOV. minded blue states that have trouble funding their budjets even with high taxes.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Never heard of a butcher on wheels ! Thats like doctors making house calls . I'll start calling the State tomorrow and ask a few questions. They probaly wont know what the new law is yet.... One question I plan to ask if I cross state lines to but some guilts do I just carry my own tags???


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Never heard of a butcher on wheels ! Thats like doctors making house calls. ===


There are some physicians who have gone mobile and go to patient's homes.
They say it costs less than having a building and they get to know the patient's better. Sounds like how things used to be.

What the processor does here is they kill, hang and bleed out (hydraulics on their truck), strip the skin if wanted, take out the innards and give me whatever parts I want. They then take the carcass back to their shop to cut up as I want. Plus they take all the blood and guts I don't want.

They're very clean. When they leave, there's no sign that they've been here.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

In Oregon, you aren't supposed to move horses or cattle without a certificate from the brand inspector. It has to do with theft. Last time I heard, there was no charge for it.

As far as I know, it doesn't apply to pigs, but it will eventually if there is a lot of theft of pigs.

With the price of pork in the market, I can see maybe having some pigs stolen. Maybe if one of you has a herd of pigs stolen, you'll be glad enough if the thief gets stopped for transporting pigs without their paperwork.


----------



## wildfrogs1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Triple D if you get a good phone number for the State let me know.
I want to ask them if I live in SC and buy a pig in VA. for breeding stock can I come through NC. I did this about a month ago with a pig in eastern TN. May have to start trading Whiskey the fine is less.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

chickenista said:


> This is a BIG deal..please read.
> You may not transport swine, even farm to farm, in NC without purchasing a id form from the state vet. Fines between $1,000-$5,000 per head.
> http://www.ncleg.net/Sessions/2011/Bills/House/PDF/H432v4.pdf
> http://sfc.smallfarmcentral.com/dyn.../882/NC Choices response to HB 432 6.2.11.pdf
> ...


According to the 2nd link you posted, the ID is free?





> Question: The proposed bill would impose a mandatory ID program. What will this cost me?
> 
> Answer: According to Dr. Tom Ray at NCDA&CS Veterinary Division, the state of NC would acquire, free of charge, metal ID tags from the USDA under a 70+ year old program. The tags would be provided to farmers (also free of charge unless USDA begins to charge states for them) and the farmer would be required to ID swine that were to leave the farm live in transport. Animals on the farm or dead swine would not require tags. As long as the USDA continues to provide tags free of charge to the state, this program would not cost farmers anything except time and effort to tag animals


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Oregon, I dont think pig herds getting stolen is ever going to be a problem here! If they cant catch the people transporting the wild pigs live they are using a shotgun for a widespread focus instead of a rifle to pinpoint the lawbreakers!!!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Whats next ???? Sheep and goats ....


They already have to be tagged.

It's been that way for years.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> . It won't break the bank for them, but *if the 'fee' for the ID is $50*, that will double the price of each weaner pig.


There is *NO FEE*
That information is in the first link you posted on this subject

You should read your own sources

All this law says is pigs being transported* live *have to have ID tags, just like sheep and goats need Scrapies tags.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> One question I plan to ask if I cross state lines to but some guilts do I just carry my own tags???


To bring them across state lines, you're *supposed* to have a "health certificate" from the state of origin


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If they cant catch the people *transporting the wild pigs live *they are using a shotgun for a widespread focus instead of a rifle to pinpoint the lawbreakers!!!!!


You can't look at a lot of pigs and determine if they are "wild"

Unless it's a true Russian Boar, a FERAL pig is just a domestic breed.

People buy weaners and release them so they can hunt, without any thought as to the damage they cause.

That is what this law is trying to prevent


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wildfrogs1 said:


> Triple D if you get a good phone number for the State let me know.
> I want to ask them if I live in SC and buy a pig in VA. for breeding stock can I come through NC. I did this about a month ago with a pig in eastern TN. May have to start trading Whiskey the fine is less.


This should get you started with some real answers:

Swine import regulations:

http://reports.oah.state.nc.us/ncac...veterinary/subchapter b/02 ncac 52b .0207.pdf

NC State Veterinary Division:

http://www.ncagr.gov/vet/index.htm

Contact information:

http://www.ncagr.gov/vet/Feds.htm


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

but if they're feral during preadolescence you can tell in the adult animal. so berkshire that is turned out as a weiner will look different from one that is raised in a pen.
this is mostly an inconvenience for the farmer & gives the state a hard hit IF they catch someone stocking.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Bearfoot , If people are buying wieners to release just to hunt . Whats going to stop them from going to a state approved farm buying them with documentation and turning them loose???


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

doesn't really solve the problem just raises the fines


----------



## wildfrogs1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I do not hunt "Wild Hogs " I also think that they are a problem for farmers and other land owners in NC and other states.

However I think a law should be looked at before passed to see if the benefits out weight the negative.

Negative: The state of NC has several small swine farmers with a few sows and a boar that have never heard of this law. These same farmers rely on these animals to help feed their families and pay their moderate bills. I guess the state police will explain to these folks the law when they get pulled over on the way to the sale with six feeders on a homemade trailer and get fined $30,000 by the state of NC. I really think the farmer's state rep. should explain it. (exspecially if the rep voted for the law ).


Positive: $$ for State


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Whats going to stop them from going to a state approved farm buying them with documentation and turning them loose???


Nothing, but it will help with trapping and moving to a new location and spreading diseases.



> Negative: The state of NC has several small swine farmers with a few sows and a boar that have never heard of this law. These same farmers rely on these animals to help feed their families and pay their moderate bills. I guess the state police will explain to these folks the law when they get pulled over *on the way to the sale *with six feeders on a homemade trailer and get fined $30,000 by the state of NC. I really think the farmer's state rep. should explain it. (exspecially if the rep voted for the law


)

It doesn't take effect until October, so most people will have ample time to hear about it.

If they are taking them to public "sales" they are probably already tagged


----------

